# A few shop pix



## lpeedin (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Damiansd (Sep 24, 2015)

Very nice. I love the dual sided grinder stand. Idea stolen. 

D.


----------



## kvt (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok, I see a little dust and dirt, but not that much.    It is to neat and clean to have much work done in it.   Don't let my other half see that or she would want me to keep my area that clean.   Nice setup.


----------

